# Help with making these linkin park effects



## bjlasota (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't submit post


----------



## bjlasota (Jan 28, 2011)

Keep reading down


----------



## bjlasota (Jan 28, 2011)

Have to make 5 posts to get my post successfull. Keep scrolling down.


----------



## bjlasota (Jan 28, 2011)

only 2 more


----------



## bjlasota (Jan 28, 2011)

Last post! Read the one below.


----------



## bjlasota (Jan 28, 2011)

Here we go!

Hey all,

I'm not sure how beginner this question is as I'm not a beginner, but I  tried creating these effects using GIMP and PSP and completely failed  last night. I'm looking to create photos with the effects as shown at  the two pictures below. I'm looking for a tutorial similar to those  shown on gimp tutorials.net. Once I get the basics down and one photo  done successfully, I'll be able to take off and do a ton of photos with  these effects. I took a bunch of photos last night and am ready to edit  them. The pictures are below. Please let me know if you know the best  way to do this in GIMP and if you could past a tutorial or PM me with  one, that would be awesome. Thank you!

I have GIMP and PSPX3

Follow the links to see the pics.

The blue one is the one I'm concerned about doing more. Tried last night  and failed miserably. This was done all in PS but I can't follow it  using gimp or PSPX3. The second link also shows there video of the  effects in motion which is pretty sweet, but I'd like to concentrate on  stills for the moment.

[RS][GIMP/PS] Waiting for the End Tutorial

Music Video: Linkin Park &#8220;Waiting For The End&#8221;

The other I'd like to do too, but not as much as the one above.

http://www.fanpop.com/spots/linkin-p...s-promos-photo


----------



## bjlasota (Jan 28, 2011)

PSPX3 tutorial is also ok.


----------

